
LexisNexis Open-Sources its Hadoop Alternative - DataJunkie
http://www.bytemining.com/2011/09/lexisnexis-open-sources-its-hadoop-alternative/
======
wmf
We had this yesterday: <http://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=2980157>

~~~
DataJunkie
This is a reaction, not the same post.

